# To Paint? Or Buff?



## dragon-av (Jul 2, 2009)

Following advice from Matt jones and peter at Eclipse and while waiting for peters contact to get back from holiday I thought i would upload some pics of the issues with the GF car following on fromthis thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=125083

Sorry about the PICS camera is old and not great

Do these look like they will polish/detail out or do they need painting? I have had 3 quotes so far for paint From £240 + Vat (mobile repair), £200 + Vat main dealer to £120 (i think all in, local body shop recomended by mate who works at maindealer)

There are some other small bits and swirls etc but can't photo them


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

tough to tell from the pics , ill be able to advise better when i see it , should be next week


----------



## dragon-av (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Impossible to tell the extent of damage from the photos Tom, but £120 for a recommended bodyshop to repair sounds good to me. 

Re: your PM. Yes- I would definitely recommend dodo juice products. If you look at some of my writeups I use their lime prime and supernatural wax quite often. As for claying, make sure you read some guides on here before tackling it, and be aware it may leave some marring in the paint itself and will need to be followed up with a polish.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi there, 

It's difficult to say without seeing it in the flesh, but detailing would definitely make them a lot better.. if not completely disappear. 

Those bodyshop prices would indicate that the damage isn't too bad - I'd be worried of a noticeable repair though for that much money. (might not do the whole panel and blend into the next ones well) However, I don't know the bodyshops concerned so couldn't fully comment.

If it was me, I'd take it to someone to machine the bits you want painted to see what can be done. Paint is a last resort really as (more often that not) it's never the same after it's been painted.

I'd be more than happy to have a look for you if you wanted to pop by for a cuppa.

Cheers,

James.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Good points James.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Personally i would say they need paint, they dont look like light scratches.


----------

